# Wenn Mobbing krank macht...



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Es el título de un capítulo de libro, publicado en 1993. Lo transcribo completo:

_- Wenn Mobbing krank macht. Die posttraumatische Streßbelastung und ihre Folgen_

Mi intento:

- Cuando el _Mobbing_ lo / te enferma. El estrés postraumático y sus consecuencias

¿La traducción es correcta? Y especialmente no tengo claro si se dirige al lector en tercera o primera persona.

¿Me ayudan a resolverlo? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Qué tal algo como "Cuando el Mobbing causa enfermedad"? Lo sugiero porque no me parece muy bien ni "lo enferma" ni "te enferma". Pero tú sabrás.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## elroy

susanainboqueixon said:


> Cuando el Mobbing causa enfermedad


 ¡Me gusta!  Pero "mobbing" no lo escribiría con mayúscula.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias susanainboqueixon y elroy. No, Susana, me temo que no sé , por eso consulto a quienes sí . Entonces queda:

- Cuando el _mobbing_ causa enfermedad. El estrés postraumático y sus consecuencias

Gracias nuevamente a ambos. Hilo concluido .


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Perdona, risingmoon. Con "tú sabrás" sólo quise decir que es una cuestion de preferencia en vez de un error.


----------



## elroy

Cabe mencionar que en alemán “macht krank” es general y no tiene objeto específico. Se podría reformular como “macht *einen* krank”, o sea, “enferma *a uno*”. Pero la formulación de Susana me parece mucho más elegante.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias a ambos nuevamente . Y, por favor Susana, no hay por qué disculparse, entendí la intención de tu frase. Aprecio mucho tu apoyo .


----------



## anahiseri

más opciones:
enfermos por "mobbing"; el estrés postraumático y sus consecuencias
enfermar de "mobbing"; el estrés postraumático y sus consecuencias
patología del "mobbing"; estrés postraumático y consecuencias


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias anahiseri, eres muy amable .


----------

